# New Wilfa Grinder by Tim Wendleboe...



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi all,

some exciting news from Tim Wendleboe's Instagram about a new grinder he's developed it Wilfa. Not very much info but I'll post what there is below:

- apparently it is better than the last Wilfa Svart Grinder "by a mile"

- flat burr Grinder with 52mm burrs

- price is 3000nok = £275, so strikes an interesting price point

- it comes with a set of Bluetooth scales (I think), with 0.1g increments and an app with grind recommendations by Tim himself

- works "okay for espresso" but probably better for other methods

- produced brews with 21% extraction

- it grinds slow to not over heat the coffee and it switches off when there are no more beans in the hopper

- no timer, just the on/off

and then the photos:


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Gmartin (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes indeed but let's see the actual price after import nonsense.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

rgoodcoffee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> some exciting news from Tim Wendleboe's Instagram about a new grinder he's developed it Wilfa. Not very much info but I'll post what there is below:
> 
> - produced brews with 21% extraction


So, normal then.


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

Looks like an Amazon Alexa . . . . there's an idea, "Alexa pull me an 18g espresso shot"










(I wonder how long before we can do that?)


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

MWJB said:


> So, normal then.


No idea to be honest, never really messed around with that stuff


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

The burrs look very similar to Vario's so I would expect the output to be similar. The price is quite steep though so likely aiming at speciality market only..


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

A few more details:

* Available beginning of January 2018 for €299 (according to Suomi)

* He claims avg of 21% vs 19-20% of the "classic" Wilfa grinder

* Seems to be able to grind fine enough for espresso though just barely

Seems like a good upgrade to the original Wilfa.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

TimO said:


> Looks like an Amazon Alexa . . . . there's an idea, "Alexa pull me an 18g espresso shot"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It already happens here! Hey, MM, it's coffee time!, is a regularly heard sound in this house!


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Hmm was planning on picking up a wilfa at somepoint in the next month or two but maybe I'll stick with the aergrind and my housemates wilfa for a bit longer and see what happens with this new grinder and the price of the original!


----------



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

the_partisan said:


> A few more details:
> 
> * Available beginning of January 2018 for €299 (according to Suomi)
> 
> ...


I agree about it being a worthy upgrade, I think Tim has tapped into quite an interesting market. Btw, what does the percentage extraction mean?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

rgoodcoffee said:


> I agree about it being a worthy upgrade, I think Tim has tapped into quite an interesting market. Btw, what does the percentage extraction mean?


In this context it likely means the grinder has a more "even" grind, so it produces less larger particles for a given grind size. Tim's statement alone isn't particularly useful without context though.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> In this context it likely means the grinder has a more "even" grind, so it produces less larger particles for a given grind size. Tim's statement alone isn't particularly useful without context though.


Agreed, if the old version can make tasty brews at 20%, the 'noise' of differing origins would see it also encompass 19 & 21%. You can average normal tasty brews at 21% with a conical handgrinder, it seems very unlikely that the old Wilfa can't do this too.

Essentially the data says (whilst not discounting a different distribution) that both Wilfas work as expected for a grinder.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Interesting they are basically using Mazzer SJ burrs? I wouldn't expect them to be too amazing for filter?

Slower motor will be good though. Seems to directly compete with the Niche?


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

It seems to me this can be a great home grinder for someone who wants to have one grinder for filter and espresso.

In the video he says he managed to pull a 33 sec shot with a very light roast at setting 6.

That seems more than enough for medium roast espresso. Maybe it's not the perfect grinder for super light roast espresso, but I would go to the cafe for that one...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Interesting they are basically using Mazzer SJ burrs? I wouldn't expect them to be too amazing for filter?
> 
> Slower motor will be good though. Seems to directly compete with the Niche?


Well they are flat for a start.......


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Well they are flat for a start.......


Flat is good right?


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

I was thinking about getting an original wilfa for filter. From a price perspective I wonder if this is 2-3 times 'better', especially if I am not going to even attempt to use it for espresso.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Interesting they are basically using Mazzer SJ burrs? I wouldn't expect them to be too amazing for filter?
> 
> Slower motor will be good though. Seems to directly compete with the Niche?


They are 58mm burrs not 64mm as in the SJ, so it's really the Mazzer Mini burr size. He also states that they are like the burrs used in the Mazzer and that are made by an Italian company that also makes burrs for Mazzer. To the best of my knowledge Mazzer make all burrs in house and have done so for many years, they moved production in house a long time ago now.

The main Italian company that makes burrs for many manufacturers (not Mazzer) is Italmill and they make the non OEM Mazzer burrs most companies sell, because they are much cheaper for them to buy. I suspect the Wilfa burrs are Italmill 58mm burrs and not genuine Mazzer burrs. I guess we will find out when someone buys one and takes the burrs out to check for the Mazzer name and code on them. All genuine burrs produced within the last 5 years or so will have this. OEM Burrs older than that don't have the Mazzer stuff written on them, but were still made by Mazzer, I know that because I have a brand new set of 64 mm Mini E burrs from that era that don't have the wording but are genuine.


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> They are 58mm burrs not 64mm as in the SJ, so it's really the Mazzer Mini burr size. He also states that they are like the burrs used in the Mazzer and that are made by an Italian company that also makes burrs for Mazzer. To the best of my knowledge Mazzer make all burrs in house and have done so for many years, they moved production in house a long time ago now.
> 
> The main Italian company that makes burrs for many manufacturers (not Mazzer) is Italmill and they make the non OEM Mazzer burrs most companies sell, because they are much cheaper for them to buy. I suspect the Wilfa burrs are Italmill 58mm burrs and not genuine Mazzer burrs. I guess we will find out when someone buys one and takes the burrs out to check for the Mazzer name and code on them. All genuine burrs produced within the last 5 years or so will have this. OEM Burrs older than that don't have the Mazzer stuff written on them, but were still made by Mazzer, I know that because I have a brand new set of 64 mm Mini E burrs from that era that don't have the wording but are genuine.


Fair. But this doesn't detract from the potential quality of this grinder.

Packed in with the Bluetooth scale, let's not forget it. The price seems interesting.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I've asked what makes this grinder special, but I'm still waiting for a reply. To me it's your bog standard flat burr grinder, no idea why it took a few years to make.

T.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gabriele Conti said:


> Fair. But this doesn't detract from the potential quality of this grinder.
> 
> Packed in with the Bluetooth scale, let's not forget it. The price seems interesting.


I didn't say a word about the quality of the grinder? All I saw was a talking head video advertorial with no real substance or technical information...I have no idea whether it's a great grinder or whether it's not a great grinder. I don't think anyone could make a judgment based on that. A proper rigorous and evidence based review would really be required to guess at performance. As for the price being interesting, I fail to see how you can say that based on no real information, unless it's because TW is bigging it up and that's good enough for you?

I agree with @dsc it did seem to take a long time to make and by now you would have thought there would have been extensive testing for a review?


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Macap and Compak still sell 58mm flat burr grinders.

Seems like a nice home use alternative for filter and stuff. I wonder if it goes fine enough for turkish.


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I didn't say a word about the quality of the grinder? All I saw was a talking head video advertorial with no real substance or technical information...I have no idea whether it's a great grinder or whether it's not a great grinder. I don't think anyone could make a judgment based on that. A proper rigorous and evidence based review would really be required to guess at performance. As for the price being interesting, I fail to see how you can say that based on no real information, unless it's because TW is bigging it up and that's good enough for you?
> 
> I agree with @dsc it did seem to take a long time to make and by now you would have thought there would have been extensive testing for a review?


I agree Dave.

I meant that if the quality is good as promised, the price point would be interesting.

TW of course has all the interest to sell the grinder, but he's very respected in the coffee world, so I think he's quite honest on what he thinks.

With the batch brewer I think he meeted audience's expectations. I hope it'll be the same with this grinder.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gabriele Conti said:


> I agree Dave.
> 
> I meant that if the quality is good as promised, the price point would be interesting.
> 
> ...


*I'm not even sure what was being promised.* I could hardly describe the presentation as full of detail or evidenced anything to be honest. He didn't even grind anything. He said he wanted, Good adjustments, On/Off button, Big flat burrs. It's stepped adjustment, small 58mm flat burrs, but he did get an on off button. The glossed over cleaning, retention (which was a very basic definition that told us nothing), getting the lower burrs out. Seemed to really like the accurate blue tooth scales that linked to his app. No mention of noise, motor type or burr speed, just that it ground slow so it didn't overheat the coffee (irrelevant in the domestic environment). This is quite an expensive grinder and so far I wouldn't say there is a lot to go on except his reputation.

The one thing he did say, which I can believe...if you are an espresso drinker (or I guess use an espresso base for all your drinks) e.g. used an espresso machine, then this perhaps wasn't the grinder for you.

The comments are all: fantastic, amazing, exciting, cant wait to buy this, definitely want this grinder etc.. etc.. Really...don't people want a lot more information than this, or am I being old fashioned, or outdated in my views? Like I said it may be great it may not be great...from that Video I cannot tell anything.


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> *I'm not even sure what was being promised.* I could hardly describe the presentation as full of detail or evidenced anything to be honest. He didn't even grind anything. He said he wanted, Good adjustments, On/Off button, Big flat burrs. It's stepped adjustment, small 58mm flat burrs, but he did get an on off button. The glossed over cleaning, retention (which was a very basic definition that told us nothing), getting the lower burrs out. Seemed to really like the accurate blue tooth scales that linked to his app. No mention of noise, motor type or burr speed, just that it ground slow so it didn't overheat the coffee (irrelevant in the domestic environment). This is quite an expensive grinder and so far I wouldn't say there is a lot to go on except his reputation.
> 
> The one thing he did say, which I can believe...if you are an espresso drinker (or I guess use an espresso base for all your drinks) e.g. used an espresso machine, then this perhaps wasn't the grinder for you.
> 
> The comments are all: fantastic, amazing, exciting, cant wait to buy this, definitely want this grinder etc.. etc.. Really...don't people want a lot more information than this, or am I being old fashioned, or outdated in my views? Like I said it may be great it may not be great...from that Video I cannot tell anything.


From that video we cannot tell anything, of course. As you are saying we just have his reputation.

For burr size I think he means that he wanted bigger burrs than the usual 50mm.

Of course there is a bit marketing involved here.

What I'd like to discover before I buy this is if this is good enough for espresso and filter. I know stepped is not ideal, but if it's something I can work with I'd consider this (I don't have a really good grinder, so for now I'm thinking about the baratza sette as my budget is kinda low, and I still don't have a proper espresso machine...will buy an Oscar2 someday)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gabriele Conti said:


> From that video we cannot tell anything, of course. As you are saying we just have his reputation.
> 
> For burr size I think he means that he wanted bigger burrs than the usual 50mm.
> 
> ...


Perhaps consider purchasing used, see if you can find locally a version of the many used grinders on here, I suspect they offer far better value for money and possibly better performance than the untried Wilfred grinder.


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Perhaps consider purchasing locally a version of the many used grinders on here, I suspect they offer far better value for money and possibly better performance than the untried Wilfred grinder.


Yes, this is something I am considering...


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> He said he wanted, Good adjustments, On/Off button, Big flat burrs. It's stepped adjustment, small 58mm flat burrs, *but he did get an on off button*.


You just made my day


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't think it's aimed at espresso but more towards filter/brewed? It should perform fairly similarly to Vario Steel / Forte BG which is actually pretty good and. I don't think there are any other single dose flat burr filters grinders in that price range, besides the Vario..


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

F*cking hell, turns out 58mm is big nowadays










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073699297756090370
T.


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

Bigger is not always better.

I don't know if this is the case here but some burrs get significant better results with burrs of the same size as the result of having different cut patterns.

It's soon to say anything as there are not many available yet.

It does however seem to me that there is more hype than relevant info at the moment...


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I got to see one in person during a La Cabra pop-up here. They had the grinder and were brewing on a dual Moccamaster setup (CDGT 20 I believe). For Moccamaster they were using 65g coffee to 1 liter and setting #30 (out of 40) on the grinder. The lid/scale part is actually quite heavy and feels solid. Grind quality looked very uniform and the resulting beverage was very tasty - juicy, smooth and well-rounded. It doesn't grind particularly fast but is fairly quiet, and this was 65g coffee after all. The grounds holder seemed roomy enough to hold maybe up to 90g or so? Again I don't think this grinder should be very interesting for espresso crowd who want latest and greatest equipment with the biggest burrs, but IMHO a very very solid brew grinder.

Took a few photos too:


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

In case of burrs bigger is better as it improves the grind due to a longer grinding path. This doesn't necessarily mean you need 120mm burrs in a small home grinder, but if you say "big" don't go with 58mm and brag big. Same goes with the on/off switch, surely this is standard on all grinders, how else would you run them, so why even mention it? My 10 year old Gaggia MDF ticks those boxes but I wouldn't call it a great grinder. If the burrs are special then fine, highlight this fact, but don't bullshit potential buyers.

Imho coffee professionals coops when designing equipment don't work for grinders as they most likely have very little knowledge on things like static, what bugs home users, retention etc. Get a powder milling expert and an experienced home barista and you'd most likely get better results.

T.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dsc said:


> don't bullshit potential buyers.
> 
> .


Exactly the same with the Niche "Niche Zero: The best conical burr coffee grinder"


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Stanic said:


> Exactly the same with the Niche "Niche Zero: The best conical burr coffee grinder"


It's true the initial marketing for the Niche was piss takingly poor, but eventually it was backed up by solid facts and in depth reviews rather than "the best conical burr grinder" and dodgy meaningless quotes from a coffeeshop nobody would have heard of outside the locality. It's been mentioned time and again how Niche undersold their product, but in the end it was so good it took off anyway ( with a lot of help from Dave ). We'll soon see how good this Wilfa is I'm sure.


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

Guys, marketing is marketing!

58mm is not absolutely big, but bigger than most home grinders in that price range (based on the grinders I know)

The "on/off" bullshit means TW wanted a simple grinder, without timers, displays, programmable buttons etc...

Of course you can find a grinder with just the on/off button.

That being said, I'm the first guy here that want to know MUCH more about this grinder.

James Hoffman posted on his IG that he's working on a review, which he's going to post in the near future on Youtube.

He's been fair with the old Wilfa grinder, so I'd expect him to be fair with this too. We won't get a wonderful and totally independent review as the ones that DaveC makes, but it'll be better than nothing.


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

cold war kid said:


> .. a coffeeshop nobody would have heard of outside the locality.


Do you mean TW shop?

I agree with what you say in your post, but TW has quite a big reputation in the (3rd wave) coffee industry, and he's shop is quite know all over the world.

I would say that the only reason those quotes kinda work is because of TW reputation.

I'm not so interested in the marketing bullshit: everybody says their product is the best one.

Sometimes things are a bit more ethical, but imho bullshitting is the core of marketing. I'm not surprised nor impressed.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Gabriele Conti said:


> He's been fair with the old Wilfa grinder, so I'd expect him to be fair with this too. We won't get a wonderful and totally independent review as the ones that DaveC makes, but it'll be better than nothing.


Let's be realistic here, TW was doing an advertorial, nothing more and wasn't really demonstrating anything, just showing off the new clothes, didn't really lift the skirt of the grinder so to speak. In fairness to him he at least felt that he had to add at the end if you're an espresso drinker only, this grinder may not be for you...a big hint if ever there was one. As for reviews on all these products by various people, they all work in the industry and have to be careful, you don't want to piss off people you may want to work with in the future. Niche themselves met many people and often got the response "I think it's great, but my contracts, business relationships etc.. mean I can't actually say that publicly.

New owners will buy them and may not ever realise how good it is in relation to something else, just that it either works for them or it doesn't. If they came from cheap low priced grinders, it's probably going to seem a big step up. The only way I will get my hands on one is if a retailer buys one, sends it to me and says, what do you think, should we stock it? If the answer is no, you will never usually get to see the review, because they won't want one done....as it's not a good look to knock the competition.

Other reviewers buy the product themselves and review them, but not for coffee gear, because it's too expensive and others with monetised review channels get free product and many are very careful because if they stop getting free product, they have to buy it and the channel looses money as well as access to prototypes or early release. Just think about it, how do you think BB liked me reviewing the Niche. I suspect they would have happily given me 3 or 3 times the money for the Guinea pig charity to actually not get involved. It's super difficult to be independent, much more so than people realise and when you are independent and impartial, no one believes you are. People who call your review bullshit, *never* come back and say...OK people have got the product now and everything you say was true, or 90% etc..I was wrong, I'm sorry.

So back to that grinder....it may be great, perhaps it will be average, or perhaps not very good.....I have no idea yet but as @dsc said at the moment there is nothing to make me think it's special and I have a strong suspicion to save money they are not Mazzer 58mm burrs.* If they want a genuine open review on the grinder, they can send me one and I will ask @**MWJB** if he would like to help on brewed and I will give it a good going over....sure I will want them to donate to charity (Cats protection this time).*...but somehow I don't think they will want me reviewing it....because they have no levers to control me.


----------



## Gabriele Conti (Oct 20, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Let's be realistic here, TW was doing an advertorial, nothing more and wasn't really demonstrating anything, just showing off the new clothes, didn't really lift the skirt of the grinder so to speak. In fairness to him he at least felt that he had to add at the end if you're an espresso drinker only, this grinder may not be for you...a big hint if ever there was one. As for reviews on all these products by various people, they all work in the industry and have to be careful, you don't want to piss off people you may want to work with in the future. Niche themselves met many people and often got the response "I think it's great, but my contracts, business relationships etc.. mean I can't actually say that publicly.
> 
> New owners will buy them and may not ever realise how good it is in relation to something else, just that it either works for them or it doesn't. If they came from cheap low priced grinders, it's probably going to seem a big step up. The only way I will get my hands on one is if a retailer buys one, sends it to me and says, what do you think, should we stock it? If the answer is no, you will never usually get to see the review, because they won't want one done....as it's not a good look to knock the competition.
> 
> ...


I totally understand your point, and for what I know about YouTube world I agree with you.

That's why I was saying that we won't have a review like yours (thank you very much for those btw, just watching them I learnt a lot about coffee gear).

Given this, I have to say that while it won't be 100% accurate, I think that James Hoffman review will be something, at least until someone outside the industry can put his hands on this thing.

As far as the Niche, I totally get what you are saying. Anyhow I'm happy to report that an Italian guy that works in coffee marketing has pushed the Niche quite a bit, also taking it to the Lubjana coffee fesrival. It's not much, but better than nothing!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Gabriele Conti said:


> Do you mean TW shop?


No, sorry for the confusion. TW's reputation reaches far and wide and is almost peerless. I was talking about a random quote from a coffeeshop that Niche used on their Indiegogo page as marketing.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had a couple of the earlier models.....they worked fine and had some nice features, for a grinder costing around £100. If I did not have a Niche then I would not hesitate in having one of the old or new ones for brewed coffee......why, because there is no opposition at the price point


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

It's official called "Wilfa Uniform" priced at €350 / 2500 DKK / 3500 NOK , no idea when it'll be released in UK though. I don't think there's a better brew grinder available at this price point. Would be nice to have a version without the scale that's cheaper, of course. It's interesting to see what's essentially a mainstream small kitchen appliance producer going for the speciality coffee market. Breville/Sage seems to be another company doing so.


----------



## kiisupai (Oct 4, 2018)

Given the exorbitant price increase from the Wilfa Svart I have to say that what is being offered is a tad underwhelming. We'll see what the price will be when it hits other markets, but I am guessing somewhere in the range of 400-500 euros at first, compared to the Svart which I can get easily from Finland for 65 euros at this point. Digital gimmicks don't excite me much, even if the solution with the scale seems quite nifty.

Filing this under wait and see.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

I went to their launch thingy at TWs bar, but they overbooked, the place was stuffed and people didn't get in. They clearly had no intention of giving everyone who wanted a chance to listen. I couldn't hear anything so I went somewhere else to buy coffee for Christmas.

I agree with you on the selling points, but I understand from a marketing perspective that they aim towards everyone and not just the coffee snobs that frequent coffee forums. They could probably have given us more useful information, but I didn't really expect them too. Looking more forward to reviews from independent people in the coffee scene. That's when you get to the interesting details and actually performance of something. Interested to hear if this is "just another 58mm" or if they made something special in those three years.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I own the original Wilfa Svart and I'm perfectly happy with it for the price, however I'm suspicious as to the actual involvement of TW in the design of it.

When first released it appeared to be a re-badged Breville BCG450XL and although later models come with burrs that have a slower RPM I suspect it still uses the same burrs and doubt he had any input other that trying it out, deciding he liked it and putting his name and social media presence to it.

Breville were the darlings of HB when this was released and even then it received a lukewarm reception with not a lot of noise in favour or against it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

cold war kid said:


> I own the original Wilfa Svart and I'm perfectly happy with it for the price, however I'm suspicious as to the actual involvement of TW in the design of it.
> 
> When first released it appeared to be a re-badged Breville BCG450XL and although later models come with burrs that have a slower RPM I suspect it still uses the same burrs and doubt he had any input other that trying it out, deciding he liked it and putting his name and social media presence to it.
> 
> Breville were the darlings of HB when this was released and even then it received a lukewarm reception with not a lot of noise in favour or against it.


Was there any claim that TW had any input into the design of the conical Wilfa grinder?

He was visible in their promos for the Svart brewers, but I don't recall anything like that for the conical grinder. There's a video in Norwegian of him using one, but I don't know if he claims any input into the design.

If the burrs (probably widely available in many grinders) work OK, what does it matter?

The Uniform looks like a whole new grinder.


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

The lower priced Wilfa grinder is obviously the same platform as the Breville, but I don't recall them claiming they designed it either, or that TW had anything to do with design. I don't know if they changed any parts, but it's of course the same design.

I haven't seen any photos of existing grinders that look similar to the Wilfa Uniform, so that may be a new, original Wilfa design. It has nothing in common with the WGC/Svart grinder as far as I can tell.

I'm also of the understanding that the Wilfa Svart brewer is original design, but it's difficult to say without knowing about every equipment produced in the world.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

MWJB said:


> Was there any claim that TW had any input into the design of the conical Wilfa grinder?
> 
> He was visible in their promos for the Svart brewers, but I don't recall anything like that for the conical grinder. There's a video in Norwegian of him using one, but I don't know if he claims any input into the design.
> 
> ...


Before I bought mine I stumbled across several retailers who were making claims that TW and Wilfa worked together in developing and bringing this product to market, like this

https://ozonecoffee.co.uk/shop/wilfa-wgcg2-burr-coffee-grinder/?v=79cba1185463

Maybe they're mistaken or maybe they were told by the Wilfa reps that he helped develop it from ground up, either way that's why I thought he'd claimed to be behind it.

The burrs do work ok and it doesn't matter at all to me, it was just an example of how I wasn't sure how much input he'd had in it's development.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I fondly remember the George Foreman lean green grilling machine, developed completely by Michael Bohem, GF played no part in the development and was chosen simply as a marketing front man. Not saying this is the same of course, but many people get disappointed when their heroes from whatever field endorse products that they "helped invent", "developed", "use every day" etc.. I'm sure there are people who genuinely believe Mr Clooney uses a Nespresso machine and loves it, or that Henry Cooper really used Brut. Sometimes these products are great (like Brut), sometimes they are not.


----------

